# Moon spots!!



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have three goats that have moon spots. I'm still confused about the whole moon spots thing. Can I breed moon spots to moon spots to produce a moon spotted kid? How can I tell if they have moon spots? One of my does is covered in white spots but if you look close it has grayish brownish hairs in it. I know she's moon spotted cause shes all lack and has tan moon spots. The skin under the white spots is also the same color as the other skin(not red or pink).


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

The one in the front


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Then my buckling sorry it won't let me post more than one pic at a time


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The pictures are pretty small but you would certainly have a chance for moonspots but not a guarantee. White spots are not considered moonspots.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Diesel throws moonspots, it took 2 years for his few hidden ones to show now he has 2 for sure, if there blood line has them they can throw them even if they dont have them, moonspots are never black or white but they can be cream, silver or really dark brown (making it impossible to find on a black buck)


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

The doe with the white spots has small moon spots


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Moonspot x moonspot can or cannot produce a kid with spots. Same with unmarked sire/dam. Same with one colored parent x one uncolored parent.

Color is the hardest thing to determine in breeding. Much better off concentrating on quality and your purpose in having kids- if you get color that's the bonus.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I love color! I breed mostly for good milking but color is my #2 consideration. I love your white spotted girl, I have one that looks a lot like her. 

I'd love to see a bigger picture of her!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dayna said:


> I love color! I breed mostly for good milking but color is my #2 consideration. I love your white spotted girl, I have one that looks a lot like her.
> 
> I'd love to see a bigger picture of her!


I hear ya! Except for the milk, I have meat and I have a long list of what they must do but color is so much fun! I have dapple boers and sometimes the pairing comes out with colors and the next year it comes out as solid. I think that's what makes it fun because you never know what is going to come out!......just makes the wait to get kids harder


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My main focus is breeding for color. Where I live color is the number one thing that sells


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Color is the it there here for boers as well but also look at long term. Eventually everyone will have color and you will want something that really stands out from the rest. I'm giving this as advise NO JUDGMENT. I think everyone has the right to breed for whatever they want to breed for and others should respect that. I love color too but my goat is to have what I find as the perfect goat and color to go along with it. I'm not there yet, I admit that but that's the 10 year plan anyways lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Suddenly everyone up here wants goats and the goats they want are colored. People are breeding goats that should never be bred because they are horrible just because they are moonspotted. Horribly attached udders, extra teats, crooked legs, weak pasterns, steep rumps...you name it. You try to explain why the color should not be the #1 consideration in the purchase and they just stare at you. You point out an udder that is just barely hanging on by flaps of skin and they say, "so what, look at that color. She's gorgeous!" I give up.

I had some wildly colored bucks born last year that I shipped for meat because I didn't believe they were good sire material. I posted pics of the kids at birth, like I do for all my goats, just because they are cute. I had people emailing me wanting to buy said kids because of their color! They didn't care about body type or anything. I declined.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Everyone wants color! A breeder near me was shocked when I said I'd wether a dappled full blood if I didn't like his conformation and use him as my market project. 
I have a dappled doe bred to a black buck who comes from a colored back ground so it's killing me waiting to see what they have. My mom and I keep joking because we want something fancy and flashy so bad she is gonna throw traditionals. But like everyone has said it's totally a guessing game.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes!!! Everyone is color happy. They can't deny it lol well they might try lol 
See I had a serious issue with color happy people last year and bucks. I felt like I was stuck between a rock and a hard spot. They boys were not banded yet, I had 2 people want these two bucks that I was not overly thrilled with and even told them they are low quality but they flat out said they want pretty goats. I didn't know what to do! I didn't want to be the female dog that refused to sell to them and have my name dragged threw the mud but I honestly wouldn't own them as a buck. I went ahead and sold them with the understanding that there would be NO papers along with them. The one I do have to admit for being pasture only he is turning out better then I thought he would but I kinda came to the conclusion that they were going to buy spotted goats no matter what their conformation is so might as well give it to them and not be the stuck up breeder


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I admit I love color! But my Purebred Kiko buck is all white!!!! No color at all I went to actually buy an all black Kiko buck but when I saw Duke his build pulled me in right away so I brought him home. So far he's given me a black buck a white buck a white doeling and a black and white buck! All my does have color and fantastic build. So I'm lucky there but no one wants to buy an all white goat because there isn't any color! It drives me crazy but I he to produce what people want and they want color.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those three goats are moonspotted, JK. 

Moonspots are not fully understood at this time. They're believed to be a dominant gene. Perhaps incomplete dominant. You can breed spots to spots and get no spots. Sometimes they'll show up seemingly out of nowhere, but it's pretty well believed that one parent needs to be moonspotted to pass them on. The thing is that a moonspot can be as little as a few hairs so can go unnoticed. 

It seems like it takes a few generations of moonspots to get any sort of consistency. Often moonspotted parents will throw kids without any or with just a few. They're usually not easy to breed for until you get a few generations going.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

The smaller ones were constantly breed for moon spots the guy I bought them from only breeds for moon spots so will that up my chance?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If both of the parents of the buck were spotted, then it could improve your odds.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes both of his parents and his moms parent and dads parents all had them


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

here are better pics of them!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here's my moonspotted doe born this year. She's covered in them!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She's gorgeous! Is she ND


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

JK_Farms said:


> She's gorgeous! Is she ND


A 50% mini lamancha and 50% mini Nubian. Mom registered F1 mini lamancha Dad F1 mini Nubian.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow that's a cute cross!


----------

